# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  BEGONOVA Rose Go 3D Printer Review

## Max Funkner

If you are interested in an easy-to-use 3D printer that is designed for printing small models with high level of details, the Rose Go is a printer that you should definitely consider. Rose Go 3D printer review by Andrew Sink - a good read and a lot of images and YouTube video.

BEGONOVA-Rose-Go-3D-Printer-Review-768x432.jpg

----------

